# One Steps ....



## Pale Rider (Mar 21, 2005)

I have added more one steps on my site, if anyone is interested in seeing them.  They are in VCD MPEG1 video, and most are under 2Mb.  I am working on placing alot more on there....

 Here is the direct link to the *One Steps*

 Let me know what you think... 

 Thanks
 Bill


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 20, 2005)

I believe no one checked them out.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 20, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I believe no one checked them out.



I just did  I like how you did them in slow mo first. Great for beginners. I can't wait to see the rest


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm very curious about the Ill Soo Shik you do.  Keep it coming...  Our style of TSD has a completely different take on Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul...

 :asian: 

Nice site!

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Basicman (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice website and your videos are well shot.  I could see great detail on the one's you have posted.  Nice work!


----------



## Pale Rider (May 4, 2005)

Thank you all.  That is what TSDU is all about exchanging ideas.  Click on my signature to see the whole website.  We are all here to help each other....

I will try to make sure to include more this year, so we hope you enjoy them....

TS!


----------

